# Electone



## 009

I'm beginning to love this fascinating instrument.
Besides being able to be a one man orchestra... and do any kind of music ( I really mean anything...classical, jazz, hard rock, new age, J pop etc... all u need is a memory card for the latest model, and the next thing u know, u don't feel like leaving the seat for the next few hours. :lol: )
I was told by a fellow musician ( electone major ) that there's such a thing as before, during and after touch on an electone.
The after touch refers to the vibrato on the actual keys. YES! Vibrato, real vibrato just like stringed instruments. I'm not talking about getting the function just by the pressing of buttons or function keys here.
U have to actually contol with your fingers. You can do a vibrato by swirling your finger around the key. :blink: Well, how cool is that! Neat! B) 
I think that it's a pity that majority of the concert goers only support 'traditional' classical instruments.
I went to Japan quite a few times for their electone festivals/competitions and even recitals... WOW! Breathtaking!  
Japanese are really adventurous and really open minded. They take electones and clavinovas really seriously there. They even have degrees for these specialised fields.
U can have full recitals done specially on electones and such in Japan, and people pay to watch you perform. U'll not be deemed as a 2nd class performer even if u played on an electone or if you're a clavinova major yourself( believe me, there's actually such a degree/course there ).
But over here, nah. Impossible... Parents pay to see their children play the piano... The children grew up listening to piano only( nothing else, not even strings. How pathetic)... and they play only piano and do concerts for pianos... and people only pay to watch pianists play on pianos... Utterly Boring and so Predictable <_< .)
How is it like from where u come from? Have u guys come across any electone festivals? :huh: And would u pay for or take a synthesised instrument concert seriously?


----------

